# One of our very own VI-C members nominated for an Emmy



## Mike Marino (Aug 13, 2022)

Congratulations to @Colin O'Malley as he was recently nominated for an Emmy Award for his music in the film Woman In Motion!!!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 13, 2022)

Well done Colin 🥳


----------



## PerryD (Aug 13, 2022)

Bravo!


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 13, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

w00t! And you can listen to it on multiple services here  (which I plan to do shortly!)

*EDITED TO ADD*
Was delighted to listen to this; really a beautiful and uplifting score! Well-deserved congrats, Colin!


----------



## artomatic (Aug 13, 2022)

Well deserved recognition! @Colin O'Malley


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 13, 2022)

God man that Collin. Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 13, 2022)

Congrats! 👏


----------



## J-M (Aug 13, 2022)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## KEM (Aug 13, 2022)

Congrats! I’ll have to check this out!!


----------



## jemu999 (Aug 13, 2022)

I'll never forget listening to Colin's demo for LASS for the very first time...
Congrats Colin!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Aug 13, 2022)

CONGRATULATIONS @Colin O'Malley


----------



## NuNativs (Aug 13, 2022)

Well done & well deserved!


----------



## jules (Aug 15, 2022)

Congrats !!


----------



## PedroPH (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## MartinH. (Aug 15, 2022)

That's very cool congrats!


----------



## webs (Aug 15, 2022)

Great news and certainly deserved!


----------



## biomuse (Aug 15, 2022)

Congratulations Colin!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I really appreciate it. I learned so many of the skills that helped in that score from friends and posts on this forum. 

Best, 

Colin


----------



## Fizzlewig (Aug 15, 2022)

This is so awesome, congratulations Colin.


----------

